# Kenpo, Kempo & Kajukenbo



## Hudson69 (Oct 29, 2009)

How close are all of these systems related.  I assume that the Kempo and Kenpo are close but having been a student of EPAK and Universal Kempo they did not look or act alike.  I have also been a student of Wun Hop Kuen Do and besides being very practical with the first part of class being used for warm-ups, the next part being for techniques work and the end being for sparring they were not close either but my time in Kempo was limited to getting a purple (first belt) so time in the system is very limited.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 30, 2009)

Kenpo and Kempo are largely generic descriptors and don't necessarily denote a specific art.  While Kajukenbo is a specific art, I believe it also has some branch offshoots. 

Some kenpos and kempos are very closely related.  Others are not related at all.  It really depends on which specific arts you are considering.


----------



## Carol (Oct 30, 2009)

It may also depend on the instructor.  Once you get in to the way something is taught (as you did with the description of Wun Hop Kuen Do), the instructor and their methodology is going to play a huge role.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2009)

Flying Crane said:


> Kenpo and Kempo are largely generic descriptors and don't necessarily denote a specific art. While Kajukenbo is a specific art, I believe it also has some branch offshoots.
> 
> Some kenpos and kempos are very closely related. Others are not related at all. It really depends on which specific arts you are considering.


Actually Kajukenbo can look a whole lot different depending on the lineage.
Sean


----------



## still learning (Nov 4, 2009)

Hello,   They all start with the letter  ( K )  from there...things change alot...

Most ( K ) systems ...is usually fast/quick and muliple strikes...

Aloha,  ....fishing can be fast/quick and get muliple strikes too...

PS:  Fish starts with the letter ( F )  .....and ends in (G) ...no k's..


----------



## Jdokan (Nov 4, 2009)

there's: punches....kicks....throws.....


----------



## Doc (Dec 10, 2009)

Chevy, Ford, Chrysler or maybe you prefer, Toyota, Nissan, and Suzuki. They'll all just cars until you get into real specifics. The terms are pretty generic, with kajukenbo by design having sanctioned lineages with specific focuses., with kempo and Kenpo meaning absolutely nothing specific without the style modifier, much like the cars.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 20, 2009)

Kenpo,Kempo, Kajukenbo all come from the same source though I'm not at all experienced  training in Kajukenbo to be quite honest. From a starting point all these arts/systems came from the same group of people. It's just as time marched on these same people had differiences of opinions on this & that & because of strong personalities within the scene there are now different variations of the same art as many people within the Kenpo,Kempo, Kajukenbo family wanted to be considered founders' of this & that more or less as a means to feed their egos' as well as financial gains. You will see many of these same ego driven strong personalities posting here.


I'm invloved with Kempo & I'm happy with that. I also know of people that are involved with Kenpo or Kajukenbo circles & I have no problem with that but these people I know share the same opinions I do meaning they train, teach, study & stay away from the political bickering that seems to be tied into the Kenpo,Kempo, Kajukenbo world nor are they concerned too much with rank & title or who said this & that and who trained with so on & so fourth & the usual mumbo jumbo.

I'm just glad there is Kempo in this world of ours & I enjoy training & learning from others & teaching & helping others as well. At least that's my take on it.


----------

